# Stripping the Kahrs



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

After watching the factory videos for dis-assembly of the Kahrs my question is are they as difficult as the video makes it seem? I am used to flipping the lever and sliding the barrel assembly off and getting to work. Thanks for your observations and comments.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Two of the three that I have experience with can be field stripped easily, by just lining up the marks and pushing the slide stop pin out with the pointy corner of the magazine. The other one, an older K-9, has no marks to line up, so I just guess where to hold it, and the pin has to be tapped out with a screwdriver handle or a little plastic mallet. No big deal on any of them.

They are tight, when new, but after about a dozen take-downs, they loosen up a little, and you get the hang of it. Nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

I only have experience with steel frame models. They are easy to take apart for cleaning just line up the barrle lock pin with the slide catch notch and push out the pin. pull trigger, and move slide forward off the frame. I know the poly frame pistols are a bit different.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

biotech said:


> I only have experience with steel frame models. They are easy to take apart for cleaning just line up the barrle lock pin with the slide catch notch and push out the pin. pull trigger, and move slide forward off the frame. I know the poly frame pistols are a bit different.


PM9 is a polymer frame and its exactly the same.


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

My P9 is very easy to take down. In fact, I don't even need a anything to push the pin out with - I just use my fingers.


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

I only have one Kahr, a K9 steel frame model. While the take down process is simple and very straight forward, I cannot disassemble it with out the use of a tool, plastic hammer or screw driver handle, to drive the slide latch pin out of the frame. However, many 1911 pistols cannot be disassembled without the assistance of a barrel bushing wrench etc., so I don't really worry about it. I love the little K9, crazy accurate for it's size!:smt023


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info. While the process seems cumbersome, it will not preclude me ordering a PM9 when I get back from sunny and warm Florida. All of your comments are appreciated.


----------



## BlueWing (Nov 27, 2008)

Putting it back together is when you need to be careful. Remember to slide the slide back onto the lower base. Just slide it to where the gun would normal looking pistol. Push the pin in about 1/2 way and then pull the slide back so the marks line up BEFORE you push the pin in the rest of the way!!!


----------



## jsdkms (Sep 14, 2008)

Very easy to field strip. Just be careful of the slide spring when you put the slide stop back in!


----------



## timc (Feb 22, 2009)

I just got my MK( Elite 03 today and read the instructions for take down and they were not too confusing. I was able to push the take down lever out with my finger once I lined up the marks.


----------



## rdarabos (Mar 8, 2010)

*kahr*

yea i bought a new cw40 at a gun shop the guy showed me how to break it down and bent the slide spring for me guess how much fun i had taking ccw clas with a gun with a bent slide spring.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Update to original post. Since that time have purchased a PM9 and MK9. With 5 minutes of experience they are now easy to strip and I enjoy cleaning them as much as shooting them. Love the Kahrs.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

My K40 (Nickel) is 10 years old, had been taken down many times, and I still need to use a tool to push the slidestop pin out. I think of that as its precision, not a flaw.

The beauty of a pistol is in its firing and handling abilities. The takedown method is extremely secondary to me.


----------

